# TOTO and Wal-Mart



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...92502273+1000741.4292502536&tab_value=139_All

Hopefully the link works. if you goto WM site and type in TOTO, you should see it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

All out of stock. Price doesn't matter much if ya can't deliver.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The prices are jacked up anyway so who cares.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Walmart sells toilets. Do they come with the big Walmart smile face toilet seat?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Great Walmart sells toilets. Do they come with the big Walmart smile face toilet seat?


:laughing: I want one of those now!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't think that a brand like Toto, which positions itself as an upscale, premium item, would want to be associated with a down market retailer. Most of Wally shoppers can't afford/don't want quality items.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh wow. So now we plumbers can solicit for new work in front of Wal-mart. We can be right up there with Bill Dance and his crappy trolling motors. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You could use it for a year and take it back for a refund, skid marks all... :yes:


----------

